# Deca 100



## Jocephis (Feb 28, 2017)

This came from a trusted source for over a decade now. Never tried this but was a little worried because the paper labels are so cheesy. Any thoughts? The worst bunk shit I ever had looked the best, and some of the best wasn't packaged all that great.


----------



## Jin (Feb 28, 2017)

Couldn't say. But I think it's odd to be dosed at 100mg/ml. That's more what npp would be dosed at. My deca is 300mg/ml.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 28, 2017)

Weird dose I think.  Even npp is usually 150mg.


----------



## Jocephis (Feb 28, 2017)

It's not npp! Lol.  Agreed strange dose.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 28, 2017)

Human grade deca comes in 100 mg amps often


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 1, 2017)

First I've seen it dosed like that


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 1, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Human grade deca comes in 100 mg amps often



No shit. Didn't know that. Not surprised I guess. Doubt for medical reasons you would run it at 600 a week lol


----------



## Jocephis (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback I can rest a little easier now. I really shelled out for it being under the impression it was of great quality. I won't be running it any time soon but when I do ill try to share my experience.


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 1, 2017)

How many ampules came in that box ?

And how much did it cost ?


----------



## Jocephis (Mar 2, 2017)

One with a sterile ice pick attached


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 2, 2017)

Huh ?!? One ?


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 2, 2017)

Jocephis said:


> One with a sterile ice pick attached



And how much did it cost ?


----------



## Jocephis (Mar 2, 2017)

Close to 10 like I said I paid up.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 2, 2017)

Jocephis said:


> Close to 10 like I said I paid up.



If its real you didnt pay all that much up..Hg shits expensive


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 3, 2017)

You got robbed IMO 

40 bucks a week X 16 weeks  = 640 bucks to run a nandrolone decanoate cycle


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 3, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> You got robbed IMO
> 
> 40 bucks a week X 16 weeks  = 640 bucks to run a nandrolone decanoate cycle



the best i saw real hg deca for was 8$ i think..Its real expensive


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 3, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> the best i saw real hg deca for was 8$ i think..Its real expensive



He didnt actually get robbed but paying over 6 hundred bucks to run a nandeca cycle seems too expensive.


----------



## Onk (Mar 4, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> He didnt actually get robbed but paying over 6 hundred bucks to run a nandeca cycle seems too expensive.



mate, you have no idea about Australian prices then! I know guys that pay $150 a vial of 10ml 250mg deca


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 4, 2017)

Onk said:


> mate, you have no idea about Australian prices then! I know guys that pay $150 a vial of 10ml 250mg deca



The guys you know are paying 6 dollars for 250mg

This dude is paying 10 for 100mg

pretty sure might need a mathman to solve it though


----------



## Onk (Mar 4, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> The guys you know are paying 6 dollars for 250mg
> 
> This dude is paying 10 for 100mg



oh thought he said $40 a vial. oh damn


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 4, 2017)

Onk said:


> oh thought he said $40 a vial. oh damn



My math sucks but I still think hes is paying more than you guys do in Australia.

Hes paying 10 dollars for a 1ml vial of 100mg per ml


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 4, 2017)

Just talked to my gf she is saying its 

The guys you know are paying 15 dollars for 250mg

This dude is paying 10 for 100mg

pretty sure might need a mathman to solve it though


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 4, 2017)

There will always be a buyer for human grade no matter what the cost..for someone with a good job and money the price ain't shit


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 5, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> There will always be a buyer for human grade no matter what the cost..for someone with a good job and money the price ain't shit



Researched the brand and on several different medical websites says Amps 1ml 100mg go for $290.00 bucks each.

So it appears that you not only didn't get robbed but got a super deal.

That is if it is authentic.

At any rate over $600 bucks to run a deca cycle is totally ridiculous IMO


----------

